# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Cration d'un enregistrement dans un formulaire : refresh du formulaire

## kolac

Bonjour,

J'ai cr un formulaire bas sur une table en utilisant l'assistant. A la fin le formulaire contient les quatre boutons Crer, modifier, supprimer et annuler. Quand j'excute la fiche cette dernire contient deux boutons *Crer* et *Annuler*. Apres avoir entr les donnes dans le formulaire cliqu sur le bouton *Crer*, les donnes sont stockes dans la table et le formulaire passe en mode modification avec  l'cran l'enregistrement que je viens de crer. Mais ce que je voudrais faire, c'est me retrouver en mode cration d'un nouvel enregistrement (avec les boutons Crer et Annuler) enregistrement vide au lieu du mode modification avec les boutons *Annuler*, *Supprimer*, et *Sauvegarder les modifs.* J'ai jet un coup d'oeil aux applications packages et elle se comportent comme j'aimerais.

Comment arriver  le faire ? Qu'ai-je oubli ? J'utilise Apex 5.0 sous Windows avec Oracle XE

Merci de votre aide...

----------

